# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  >  Список рекомендуемых программ

## Geser

Постоянно обновляемая версия: http://www.securinfo.ru/GoodAntispy

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## kps

a2 - http://www.emsisoft.com/en/

----------


## Geser

> a2 - http://www.emsisoft.com/en/


пробовал?

----------


## kps

> пробовал?


Угу, есть поддержка русского языка. У меня на 98 работает стабильно. Я установил только free версию (без монитора). Программа должна быть по идее особенно эффективна против Dialer&#039;ов (порно-звонилок), т.к. в нее вошла одна довольно неплохая программа, которая детектировала эти штуки по сигнатурам. И еще одна прога против троянов тоже перешла в этот проект. Как теперь заявляют на оф. сайте, a2 является "Anti-Trojan, Anti-Worm, Anti-Dialer and Anti-Spyware all in one".

----------


## Geser

> Как теперь заявляют на оф. сайте, a2 является "Anti-Trojan, Anti-Worm, Anti-Dialer and Anti-Spyware all in one".


Ну, судя по этому тесту http://www.virus.gr/english/fullxml/...p?id=67&mnu=67 троянов она ловит не очень  :Smiley: 
Троянов и червей нужно ловить хорошим антивирусом.

----------


## kps

> Ну, судя по этому тесту http://www.virus.gr/english/fullxml/...p?id=67&mnu=67 троянов она ловит не очень 
> Троянов и червей нужно ловить хорошим антивирусом.


Так и есть, но Spyware и Dialer&#039;ов, думаю, она отлавливает неплохо.

----------


## qantrom

Советую всем попробовать giant antispyware .
http://www.giantcompany.com/files/GiantAntiSpyware.exe
Работает прекрасно,в чём то превосходит Ad-Aware SE.
За лечилкой ко мне на мыло.

----------


## Trest

Здравствуйте, всем рекомендую очень Spy Sweeper от  компании Webroot я протестировал несколько программ с точки зрения удобства, "неглючности" и т.д. Скажем eTrust неплохая программа, но несколько параноидальная в плане срабатывания при соединении p2p  предлагает всего лишь два варианта - в карантин или remove, что явно неудобно - выбор пользователю не дается. Вообщем попробуйте Spy Sweeper, настоятельно рекомендую.

----------


## santy

Добрый день!
Интересно Ваше мнение о программе Aluria SpyWare Eliminator. По материалам на странице http://www.adwarereport.com/mt/archi...rus%20software имеет лучший рейтинг среди anti-spyware программ. (на компе в каталоге winnt\system32  обнаруживается SpyAgent.  файл ntinvisible.dll определяется как keylogger. PestPatrol, kav5_0 personal вроде ничего не "видят").

----------


## Geser

> Добрый день!
> Интересно Ваше мнение о программе Aluria SpyWare Eliminator. По материалам на странице http://www.adwarereport.com/mt/archi...rus%20software имеет лучший рейтинг среди anti-spyware программ. (на компе в каталоге winnt\system32  обнаруживается SpyAgent.  файл ntinvisible.dll определяется как keylogger. PestPatrol, kav5_0 personal вроде ничего не "видят").


Не знаю, не пользовался. А файл пожалуйста пришлите нам на [email protected] в архиве с паролем virus.

----------


## santy

> Не знаю, не пользовался. А файл пожалуйста пришлите нам на [email protected] в архиве с паролем virus.


какой архиватор использовать?

----------


## Geser

> какой архиватор использовать?


zip, rar, 7z

----------


## santy

> zip, rar, 7z


отправил письмом. упаковал winrar-ом.

----------


## Geser

> отправил письмом. упаковал winrar-ом.


Ок, вечером я гляну, а может Олег раньше посмотрит.
А програмку, если руки дойдут, не выходных потестирую.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Ок, вечером я гляну, а может Олег раньше посмотрит.
> А програмку, если руки дойдут, не выходных потестирую.


У меня руки раньше вторника не дойдут - у меня ремонт квартиры в разгаре  :Smiley: 
Что до ntinvisible.dll - это почти наверняка действительно SpyAgent (по местоположению и имени все сходится), но KAV его увидит только с расширенной базой (он у него значится как RiskWare.Monitor.SpyAgent ....). Кстати, я у себя в базах наткнулся на ссылочку на официальное описание этого "зверя" - http://www.symantec.ru/avcenter/venc...gent.b.htmlтам есть список файлов, входящих в состов SpyAgent - стоит их поискать ...

----------


## santy

[quote author=Зайцев Олег link=board=28;threadid=24;start=0#msg2643 date=1102319170]
У меня руки раньше вторника не дойдут - у меня ремонт квартиры в разгаре  :Smiley: 
Что до ntinvisible.dll - это почти наверняка действительно SpyAgent (по местоположению и имени все сходится), но KAV его увидит только с расширенной базой (он у него значится как RiskWare.Monitor.SpyAgent ....). Кстати, я у себя в базах наткнулся на ссылочку на официальное описание этого "зверя" - http://www.symantec.ru/avcenter/venc...gent.b.htmlтам есть список файлов, входящих в состов SpyAgent - стоит их поискать ... 
[/quote]
Спасибо, Олег!
описание посмотрел, из перечисленных файлов (nt*.dll, libimg.dll, systemsA32.dll) был только nt*.dll, видимо остатки SpyAgent.
ntinvisible.dll обнаружил еще и Giant AntiSpyWare, (определен как SpyTech NetVisor (Commercial Key Logger)), им, GASW, и был удален, остался только в архиве  :Smiley:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Спасибо, Олег!
> описание посмотрел, из перечисленных файлов (nt*.dll, libimg.dll, systemsA32.dll) был только nt*.dll, видимо остатки SpyAgent.
> ntinvisible.dll обнаружил еще и Giant AntiSpyWare, (определен как SpyTech NetVisor (Commercial Key Logger)), им, GASW, и был удален, остался только в архиве


Я проверил файлик - это действительно "зверь" - компонента кейлоггера SpyAgent. AVP его обзывает RiskWare.Monitor.SpyAgent.44103

----------


## drongo

Алурию вычеркнули из списка хороших программ    :Wink:  . так что ставить не следует   :Smiley: 
в двух словах , алуриа подписала контракт с фирмой ведущую вредную деятельность .
вот подробнее на английском

----------


## santy

> Алурию вычеркнули из списка хороших программ    . так что ставить не следует  
> в двух словах , алуриа подписала контракт с фирмой ведущую вредную деятельность .
> вот подробнее на английском


т.е. одной рукой борется с SpyWare, другой "им" же и помогает?   :Smiley:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> т.е. одной рукой борется с SpyWare, другой "им" же и помогает?


Примерно так. Это очень популярно в последнее время. Хуже того, очень часто такие сканеры считают SpyWare своих конкурентов. Лично я исследовал программу с www.spaywarestormer.com по просьбе одного пользователя. Так вот если верить Касперскому, эта штуковина сама является SpyWare
(в ее комплекте как минимум имеется AdWare.F1Organizer.n). Этому я не поверил (известны прецеденты с ложными срабатываниями),  и поставл опыт - в ходя инсталляции он
тащит из Инет файлы со своего сайта, но далее все очень интересно - при
первом запуске он скрытно соединяется с Инет (запрос GET
http://r.casalemedia.com/r?u=102145&roi=0.01). Зачем - загадка, но
факт есть факт. При тесте у нас в антивирусной лаборатории на абсолютно
чистой эталонной системе он якобы нашел вирус Mimail.C и предложил его
уничтожить, а оказалось - это обычный инспектор сети NETWATCH.EXE ...

----------


## santy

[quote author=Зайцев Олег link=board=28;threadid=24;start=0#msg2690 date=1102401750]
Примерно так. Это очень популярно в последнее время. Хуже того, очень часто такие сканеры считают SpyWare своих конкурентов...[/quote]
после деинсталляции Алурии зачем-то "потащили" на сайт компании, и выразили сожаление "безобразием" сего факта.  :Smiley:  (если я правильно все понял). Еще предложили заполнить анкету...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## skap

До установки ад-аваре я пользовался Super Utilites Pro, мне как начинающему юзеру очень понравилось, что помимо чистки регистра и облегчалки рамов, и еще кучи различного утиля , она еще отлавливает шпионские модули .... посмотрите если не пробовали ... 

Download:
http://www.superlogix.net/product/superutilpro.exe
или отсюда:
http://www.superlogix.net/download.htm

правда ключиков на последнюю версию у меня нет  :Sad:  версия триальная 12 дней..

----------


## vicyo

> Ниже, во врезке, представлен список онлайновых сервисов, которые нежелательно посещать, и программ, которые нежелательно устанавливать на компьютер, ибо удаление с их помощью шпионских модулей суть fake и чистой воды шарлатанство компаний. Эти приложения либо удаляют spyware не полностью, поскольку крайне нерегулярно обновляют собственные базы, либо сами устанавливают шпионские модули на ваш компьютер.
> Напоследок, программы, которыми можно и нужно пользоваться.


Полный текст статьи здесь

----------


## Geser

> Полный текст статьи здесь


Фактически он советует то же что и я.

----------


## Andrey

> *a2* - http://www.emsisoft.com/en/ есть бесплатная версия и русификация.


Много пропускает, несмотря на большие базы.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Много пропускает, несмотря на большие базы.


У него логично построена архитектура (плагины для детектирования объектов разных категорий + базы), базы действительно очень большие (более 84 тыс.).
Но пропускает он действительно много - на базе избитых и дано известных троянов он пропустил 1725 объектов из 5700 !! (хотя DrWeb, AVP, VBA, NOD, Stop ... убивают 99-100% объектов из этой коллекции). Причем пропускает он широво распространенные и очень популярные объекты типа Backdoor.Agent, Backdoor.Agobot, Backdoor.Delf ... множество известных червей типа I-Worm.Tanatos, кучу троянов .... 
Скажем так - количество пропускаемых файлов несоразмерно с размером баз и скоростью сканирования.

----------


## Geser

Хех, базы большие, а кто знает, может там одни нулики забиты  :Smiley:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Хех, базы большие, а кто знает, может там одни нулики забиты


Или 70 тыс. сигнатур кукуизов  :Smiley:  А если серьезно, нужно посмотреть, что у него в базах, даже любопытно ... - завтра посмотрю ради интереса (он у меня на работе проинсталлен)

----------


## Xen

Количество записей в базе обычно представляет из себя цифру, взятую с потолка и достаточно большую, чтобы произвести впечатление на неискушенного пользователя. А что касается левых GET запросов, так они нужны для статистики действительных инсталляций (одной статистики скачиваний мало для оценки юзабельности продукта).

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Количество записей в базе обычно представляет из себя цифру, взятую с потолка и достаточно большую, чтобы произвести впечатление на неискушенного пользователя.


Не всегда - у меня например цифры правильные  :Smiley:  (нужно это срочно исправить умножение на 10  :Smiley:  )
Я посмотрел базы a2 - они весьма оригинальны и невероятно просты - для каждого вредоносного объекта хранится что-то очень похожее на MD5 сумму (причем в тектовом виде), затем идет разделитель и имя объекта в виде ASCIIZ строки. Размер одной вирусной дефиниции составляет примерно 134 байта, объем несжатый базы - не менее 9 мб, элементарная калькуляция дает примерно заявленное количество  ... так что они не врут. Причем в базе трояны, Backdoor, черви ...  всякой дребедени типа куки или ключей реестра у них в базах нет - только опасные объекты. Еще момент - процент SpyWare/AdWare ... в базах невелик (точно сказать трудно, но не много).

----------


## Geser

http://spywarewarrior.com/asw-test-results-1.htm сравнение различных Anti-Spyware

----------


## Сибиряк

Это что за программа? Кто-нибудь пользовался? Что можете сказать?

http://www.javacoolsoftware.com/spywareguard.html

----------


## Andrey

[quote author=Сибиряк link=board=28;threadid=24;start=20#msg7398 date=1109325252]
Это что за программа? Кто-нибудь пользовался? Что можете сказать?

http://www.javacoolsoftware.com/spywareguard.html
[/quote]
Программа представляет собой Spyware/BHO монитор, довольно неплохая. К большему сожалению последнее обновление баз датируется 22.01.2004.
Из-за замеченных конфликтов при работе на некоторых PC,  www.javacoolsoftware.com не рекомендует данную программу для установки.
Список блокируемых "зверей" доступен здесь:  http://www.javacoolsoftware.com/sglist.html
Хотя я все еще держу у себя на PC SpywareGuard v2.2.0, но другим искренне рекомендую MicrosoftAntiSpyware v1.0.501 (Beta 1): http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...areInstall.exe ,
как более надежную, в плане мониторинга, программу.

----------


## Andrey

Spybot - Search & Destroy (http://www.spybot.info/en/index.html) по сравнению с Ad-Aware SE Personal Spybot лучше удаляет Adware, Spyware программы (естественно, те которые есть в его базах) + имеет кучу дополнительных настроек.
Spybot – хороший инструмент для грамотного user’а, хотя Ad-Aware имеет более простой и понятный интерфейс.

----------


## Dark_Blaze

Здраствуйте.
Не могли бы вы протестировать программу SpySubtract.
Скачать её можно тут: http://www.intermute.com/products/spysubtract.html
Она платная,но даёт 30 бесплатных.

----------


## Geser

> Здраствуйте.
> Не могли бы вы протестировать программу SpySubtract.
> Скачать её можно тут: http://www.intermute.com/products/spysubtract.html
> Она платная,но даёт 30 бесплатных.





> Scans for Spyware 4X faster than other Spyware removal programs, ensuring your time isn’t wasted waiting for a scan to complete.


Напоминает мне одну секретную технологию по сверхскоростному поиску вирусов   :Cheesy:  
Олег, потестиш?

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Напоминает мне одну секретную технологию по сверхскоростному поиску вирусов  
> Олег, потестиш?


Нет проблем - завтра проведу комплексный тест и скину заключение.

----------


## Energizer

Кто-нибудь сталкивался с сабжем?

Вроде везде хвалят, а вот тут ни слова почему-то... Подозрительно  :Smiley: 
По внешнему виду - один в один похож на MS AntiSpyware. Только не требует MSIE 6, и не столько своих модулей встраивает в систему, но перегрузиться просит после установки.

----------


## Geser

> Кто-нибудь сталкивался с сабжем?
> 
> Вроде везде хвалят, а вот тут ни слова почему-то... Подозрительно 
> По внешнему виду - один в один похож на MS AntiSpyware. Только не требует MSIE 6, и не столько своих модулей встраивает в систему, но перегрузиться просит после установки.


А производитель кто? Потому как антиспай от неизвесных производителей ставить не стоит в принципе. Последствия непредсказуемы.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Напоминает мне одну секретную технологию по сверхскоростному поиску вирусов  
> Олег, потестиш?


Результаты тестов *SpySubtract* (технические):
1. Тест на чистой системе OnLine сканера. Ложных срабатываний не замечено, сканирование прошло подозрительно быстро
2. Установка программы - объем 2 Мб, инсталлятор. После запуска скрытно лезет на http://update.spysubtract.com/sppush...60=1230436&170
=Unknown&210=Other&310=1005&150=30&155=30&130=t&22  5=n&
215=&430=382c18ee&195=2.71&171=&172=&500=2&501=0
Скорее всего это проверка обновления базы, но параметров как-то многовато
3. Сканирование системы - идет весьма долго, на эталонной чистой системе ничего не находит;
4. Я изучил базы (они чем-то сжаты и зашифрованы) - там имена файлов и ключей в реестре  :Smiley:  Правда, для файлов в базе описаны размеры и MD5 суммы, это уже что-то ...;
5. Компьютер был заражен тем, что вирусологи обзывают ITW (грубо говоря это "звери", встречающиеся в реальном мире, а не изысканные в коллекциях). Для реализации этого у меня есть свои методы, основанные на обходе вредоносных сайтов ... в результате ПК был поражен примерно 30-ю разновидностями типовых зверей (IstBar, 180 Solutions, Dyfuka, PowerScan ...). Из 15-ти вредоносных процессов в памяти был обнаружен только один ... зато найдено дикое "вредоносных" количество ключей реестра, созданных этими зверями. После полного сканирования я прописал полное лечение, после него была запрошена перезагрузка, после нее - куча зверей  :Sad:  После лечения я нашел 35 "зверей" - Spy.180Solutions, Trojan-Downloader.Win32.TSUpdate.j, AdvWare.PowerScan.d, Trojan-Downloader.Win32.IstBar.gi, Trojan-Downloader.Win32.IstBar.is, Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.nr, Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.ns, Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Dyfuca.dx, AdvWare.ToolBar.SideFind .... Для контроля я пробовал ловить этих зверей AVZ - он поймал 29 штук, еще три обругал эвристиком - это показатель того, что исследовалась распространенная зараза... AVP с поимал всех
6. В ходе тестов монитора он реагировал на подмену стартовой страницы и появление известных вредоносных процессов в памяти (это легко было проверить - я нашел по MD5 и имени из моей коллекции). 
Общий вердикт - имхо за 30$ в год можно купить полноценный антивирь с поддержкой удаления SpyWare, для простого искателя ключей в реестре по базе данных 30$ - это непомерно дорого ....

----------


## Geser

> Результаты тестов *SpySubtract* (технические):
> 1. Тест на чистой системе OnLine сканера. Ложных срабатываний не замечено, сканирование прошло подозрительно быстро
> ...


Олег, классный анализ. Может проведёш подобный сравнительный анализ програм из нашего списка: http://www.securinfo.ru/GoodAntispy
Будет просто классно  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

А что - это мысль, надо будет заняться. Единственный момент - нужно бы как-то утвердить метод тестов, чтобы можно было сравнивать. В частности, мой метод может быть не очень подходит для чисто антиSpyWare программ - т.е. тесты на FalseAlarm гарантировано объективные - я прогоняю исследуемую программу по заведомо чистым файлам и на заведомо чистых эталонных системах. С анализом поиска зверья сложнее - я люблю тестировать на ITW, т.е. не на абстрактной коллекции, а на реальных "зверях" - т.е. пройтись по злачным местам в Инет, выпустить 10-20 наиболее популярных "зверей" из наловленных в данной конференции и посмотреть, что будет и как поймается ...

----------


## Geser

> А что - это мысль, надо будет заняться. Единственный момент - нужно бы как-то утвердить метод тестов, чтобы можно было сравнивать. В частности, мой метод может быть не очень подходит для чисто антиSpyWare программ - т.е. тесты на FalseAlarm гарантировано объективные - я прогоняю исследуемую программу по заведомо чистым файлам и на заведомо чистых эталонных системах. С анализом поиска зверья сложнее - я люблю тестировать на ITW, т.е. не на абстрактной коллекции, а на реальных "зверях" - т.е. пройтись по злачным местам в Инет, выпустить 10-20 наиболее популярных "зверей" из наловленных в данной конференции и посмотреть, что будет и как поймается ...


Я думаю так:
1. Тест на чистой системе и коллекции чистых файлов.
2. На виртуальной машине полазить по злачным местам, нахвататься гадости, потом сделать снапшот, и на нём тестировать все программы. Так стартовые условия всегда будут одинаковые.

----------


## Energizer

> А производитель кто? Потому как антиспай от неизвесных производителей ставить не стоит в принципе. Последствия непредсказуемы.


Производитель - Sunbelt Software
Вроде на сайте перечислено довольно много их разработок, так что вроде не новичок какой-нибудь...

Меня-то эта прога заинтересовала тем, что у нее есть CounterSpy Enterprise, то есть корпоративный антиспай.

----------


## Geser

> Производитель - Sunbelt Software
> Вроде на сайте перечислено довольно много их разработок, так что вроде не новичок какой-нибудь...
> 
> Меня-то эта прога заинтересовала тем, что у нее есть CounterSpy Enterprise, то есть корпоративный антиспай.


А не легче поставить корпоративный КАВ или Битдефендер которые ловят все виды вредоносных программ?

----------


## Зайцев Олег

*CounterSpy производитель* *Sunbelt Software*
1. Размер 13 МБ (!!), инсталлятор. После инсталляции требует перезагрузку. После перезагрузки запускает автоапдейт. Занимает в памяти в сумме 35 МБ. Базы занимают почти 6 МБ, причем нет даже и намека на попытки архивации базы. После запуска компьютер стал несколько подтормаживать. Сканирование тоже, скажем так, не быстрое. Зато с анимацией процесса  :Smiley: 
2. Сканирование эталонной системы - лицензионная XP SP2. Сканирование идет весьма медленно (по виду ищет ключи и файлы по именам, причем ключей много и есть очень много вложенных - например, смылс сканирования сотни вложенных ключей несуществующего ключа SOFTWARE\Gator остался для меня загадкой. 
Результаты - файл system32\winlogon.exe был опознан как троян (Trojan.G, если точно), а в файл wowexec.exe оказался SpyWare VX2.Buddy. Кроме того, был найден SpyWare кукиз.
3. Был активирован Active Protection монитор этой программы и на компьютер я напустил кучу "зверей" (набор из тестов предудущей программы). Монитор не заметил ни одной !!! Зато начал активно кричать о подмене стартовой страницы и добавлении URL в Trusted зоны. Появление в памяти классики типа IstBar и 180Solutions прошло незамеченным ... однако через некоторое время монитор очнулся и полезли сообщения сообщение об обнаружении Istbar и SideFind в памяти. Файлы установленных зверей он честно нашел - далеко не все - причина в п.п. 4
4. Файлы ищутся по именам ! Дальше я продолжать анализ не стал  :Smiley:  
Но смеха ради я провел два опыта:
4.1. я создал msorfce.exe в папке common files с текстом внутри "Привет, я злобный SpyWare" - файл тут-же детекировался как backdoor (такой файл описан в базе программы).
4.2. Я переименовал avz.exe в msorfce.exe и положил его в common files - при сканировании в памяти был обнаружен backdoor  :Smiley: 
Цена годичной подписки на этот продукт - 20$

----------


## Geser

> *CounterSpy производитель* *Sunbelt Software*
> 
> 4. Файлы ищутся по именам ! Дальше я продолжать анализ не стал


Ну это просто пипец  :Smiley:

----------


## Energizer

> А не легче поставить корпоративный КАВ или Битдефендер которые ловят все виды вредоносных программ?


Честно говоря, не нравится ни тот, ни другой. Ужасные тормоза, неудобный интерфейс... А БитДефендер вообще удалялся из системы очень неохотно  :Smiley:

----------


## Energizer

> 1. ...
> 2. ...
> 3. ...
> 4. ...


Не очень обнадеживающий отзыв  :Smiley: 
Размер инсталлятора еще не так страшно (кстати, размер CounterSpy Enterprise более 70 метров  :Smiley:  ). И сканирование лично у меня было быстрым. И без ложных срабатываний... Но вот пункты 3 и 4 не радуют совсем.
А вот в журнале Мир ПК про него пишут, что лучше чем Ad-Aware и Spybot S&D. Ведь чувствовал, что врут, чувствовал...  :Smiley: 

Ладно, тогда что еще есть в корпоративном плане?

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Не очень обнадеживающий отзыв 
> Размер инсталлятора еще не так страшно (кстати, размер CounterSpy Enterprise более 70 метров  ). И сканирование лично у меня было быстрым. И без ложных срабатываний... Но вот пункты 3 и 4 не радуют совсем.
> А вот в журнале Мир ПК про него пишут, что лучше чем Ad-Aware и Spybot S&D. Ведь чувствовал, что врут, чувствовал... 
> 
> Ладно, тогда что еще есть в корпоративном плане?


Я в последнее время вообще перестал верить тестам - по тестам супер-пупер, а на практике - полная ерунда (хотя если посмотреть лог - там у меня на тестах было штук 300 найденных ключей - полное перечисление всей инфраструктуры  :Smiley: ). 
Поиск файлов по именам - это не только несерьезно, но и опасно - велика вероятность совпадения имени... или наоборот, сейчас каждый второй "зверь" меняет имена, взять того-же Look2Me - у того вообще при каждом старте меняется имя его DLL. Т.е. как один из видов эвристики это годится, но как базовый принцип работы - ерунда.

насчет корпоративного антисайваре - я не знаю ... проще поставить AVP/DrWeb/BitDefender/Norton AV/VBA ... т.е. реально действующий антивирь, а не автоматический искатель ключей реестра ... или посмотреть в сторону PestPatrol. Я тестировал его примерно год назад, искал он зверей очень неплохо (плюс на их сайте были описания "живности")

----------


## Energizer

> насчет корпоративного антисайваре - я не знаю ... проще поставить AVP/DrWeb/BitDefender/Norton AV/VBA ... т.е. реально действующий антивирь, а не автоматический искатель ключей реестра ... или посмотреть в сторону PestPatrol. Я тестировал его примерно год назад, искал он зверей очень неплохо (плюс на их сайте были описания "живности")


Корпоративный Нортон уже стоит. С вирусами нормально справляется, вроде все работает. Но вот с троянами у него не очень... Правда, у меня версия 7.61... Хотя не думаю, что более свежии версии намного лучше. Это же все-таки антивирь...
Супротив излишеств нехороших пока что использую Ad-Aware, Spybot S&D, Spyware Blaster, AVZ (конечно же  :Smiley:  )... Но хочется чего-то корпоративного с хорошим реалтайм монитором...

----------


## Geser

> Честно говоря, не нравится ни тот, ни другой. Ужасные тормоза, неудобный интерфейс... А БитДефендер вообще удалялся из системы очень неохотно


КАВ немного тормозит, но явно не больше чем Нортон. Фитдефендер работает достаточно быстро. А интерфейс, а что с ним вообще делать? Сканирование раз в неделю по расписанию и интерфейс можно годами не видеть.
Нортон с спайварем плохо борется, и вообще это не антивирус а одна видимость. 
ДрВеб пока со спайварем не борется, но в новой версии будет добавлена эта опция.

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

А что за Yahoo Toolbar with Anti-Spy - http://edit.toolbar.yahoo.com/ , кто-нибудь им пользовался? Есть отзывы?

----------


## Geser

> А что за Yahoo Toolbar with Anti-Spy - http://edit.toolbar.yahoo.com/ , кто-нибудь им пользовался? Есть отзывы?


А надо? Тулбары вообще гадость. Единственно удобный тулбар это Гугловский. Всёравно всегда в нём ищу.

----------


## spitamen

Установил я программу А2 обновил через инет и када хотел сесть его монитор то Касперский стал ругаться *касперский 2006 бета)  говорит что опасная программа "INVADER" и стал предлагат вообще блокировать
Странно может они с друг другом не ладят или эт и в правду опасная типа прога шпионского назначения  :Smiley:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Установил я программу А2 обновил через инет и када хотел сесть его монитор то Касперский стал ругаться *касперский 2006 бета)  говорит что опасная программа "INVADER" и стал предлагат вообще блокировать
> Странно может они с друг другом не ладят или эт и в правду опасная типа прога шпионского назначения


 Нет, все проще - KIS 2006 снабжен так называемой "проактивной защитой", т.е. регистрирует потенциально опасные на его взгляд деяния со стороны других программ. Это как ловля кейлоггеров в AVZ - факт регистрируется, а принять решение по поводу того, опасная это програма или полезная KIS не может. Отсюда и запросы/предпреждения...

----------


## Tra1toR

я бы убрал Microsoft AntiSpyware  0 определяет много лишнего и ваще очень сырая лучше добавить SpyWare Doctor еще

----------


## orvman

> лучше добавить SpyWare Doctor


 Да, добавил я у себя на одной машине в локали. Систему надо было переустанавливать, поэтому перед этим и решил поприкалываться. Сначала хотел Винду понасиловать поставив несколько антивирей, но передумал... Слышал, что SpyWare Doctor реально крут по разным тестам, рейтингам и т.д. и т.п., поэтому решил на собственном опыте убедиться. Итак, берем машину. Стоят KAV+Outpost (XPSP2+NTFS). Проблем нет, дружат. Ставим SpyWare Doctor. После инсталла делаем проверку системы. Тут же KAV начал ругаться... Несколько запросов о подозрительных файлах и т.д., отвечаем отказом. SpyWare Doctor обнаружил штук 20 "гадостей", хотя на самом деле машина чистая. Удалять я ничего не стал, т.к. очевидно, что SpyWare Doctor зря ругается. Перезагрузка... и пипец... Синий экран с ошибкой ED - "UNMOUNTABLE_BOOT_VOLUME". Причины, по которым выдается эта ошибка, известны.... Вывод - грохнулся даже NTFS (я уже не говорю о FAT32 - если бы он стоял). А NTFS не так-то просто грохнуть. Люди, которые админят, знают о чем я. Я даже во время дефрага или скандиска экспериментировал через reset. Все ОК. А тут вот такое....  
Вот такие дела. Делаем общие выводы, как SpyWare Doctor дружит с KAV. Желающие могут убедиться проделав такой же эксперимент, если есть время.      
P.S. А SpyWare Doctor действительно крут, правда иногда зря ругается. Настроек и наворотов - море, но с антивирями вряд ли будет дружить, что очень логично. Даже знаменитый Ad-aware по сравнению с ним выглядит мальчиком.

----------


## RiC

> Постоянно обновляемая версия: http://www.securinfo.ru/GoodAntispy


Я бы этот список ещё Ewido пополнил.
Весьма качественный антиспай.

----------


## Geser

> Я бы этот список ещё Ewido пополнил.
> Весьма качественный антиспай.


Ну так в чём проблема? :Smiley:

----------


## RiC

> Ну так в чём проблема?


Владелец:  GeseR

Ну как способ пополнения - предложить в этом разделе.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

> Владелец:  GeseR
> 
> Ну как способ пополнения - предложить в этом разделе.


Открыл доступ

----------


## Spirit

Можно по имени зверя вычислить где я его поймал?

----------


## Ivanidi

Караул!Нужен антивирус.Касперский чего-то не справляется!

----------


## Ivanidi

Что лучше поставить,что-бы зарегестрировать без проблемс!Я новичок! :Smiley:

----------


## Geser

> Караул!Нужен антивирус.Касперский чего-то не справляется!


С чем именно не справляется?

----------


## Tra1toR

опять какойнить zaycev.net ))

----------


## Ахинея

Кто мне может подсказать, чем убрать этого гада:
хттп://dl.targetsaver.com/2k/tsinstall_4_0_4_0_b4.exe
NOD32 не справляется, найти он его нашёл, а убить не может.
Также как не может убить файл  tsinstall_4_0_4_0_b4.exe
Всё остальное нашёл и убрал (их около 120-ти было).
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Участковый

> Чем убрать этого гада...


Прочитать и выполнить: http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=1235.

----------


## Ахинея

Большое спасибо! Приношу свои извинения! Попала на Ваш сайт случайно и не изучила как следует, my fault!
Будем надеяться, что такому чайнику, как я, советы окажутся полезными...
Пошла экспериментировать...
Пожелайте мне удачи! :Smiley: ))

----------


## denzip

Спасибо за кучу полезного  - случайно зашол на ваш форум.
Предлагаю ВАМ составить свой TOP10 антиspyware программ.
Поправьте меня если не прав

1. Webroot Spysweeper
2. Spyware Doctor
3. Ad Aware
4. Spybot&SD
.....

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

http://virusinfo.info/forumdisplay.php?f=57
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=2528

----------


## t123

Уважаемые!!!
Я тут впервые. очень необходим совет:какой антивирус выбрать на 5 серваков+50 машин.есть мнение про NOD32.но не знаю как обосновать начальству просто и доступно

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

> Уважаемые!!!
> Я тут впервые. очень необходим совет:какой антивирус выбрать на 5 серваков+50 машин.есть мнение про NOD32.но не знаю как обосновать начальству просто и доступно


Можно и NOD32 расставить по АРМам и серверам, хотя на сеть лучше ИМХО поставить Kaspersky Administration Kit, или что-то в таком роде. Обосновать начальству можно с использованием таких магически действующих на руководство слов, как "информационная безопасность", "конфиденциальность информации" и т.п.  :Wink:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Можно и NOD32 расставить по АРМам и серверам, хотя на сеть лучше ИМХО поставить Kaspersky Administration Kit, или что-то в таком роде.


А можно взять NOD32 Enterprise Edition

----------


## t123

Спасибо.Склоняюсь все-таки к NOD32. Руководство считает, что Касперский это слишком дорого.А слова "информационная безопасность" и им подобные не действуют. На мои слова, что на серверах полно вирусов обычно у руководства возникает вопрос "А как узнать кто их нам присылает и попросить так не делать". Кто-нибудь сталкивался с NOD32 Administrator? Очень интересно знать отзывы.

----------


## mr_jok

> Постоянно обновляемая версия: http://www.securinfo.ru/GoodAntispy


Недоступно! :Embarassed: 
*

----------


## Geser

Недоступно, да и неактуально. Всякие антиспайвари давно себя изжили, и на сегодня совершенно бесполезны.

----------


## SuperBrat

> Кто мне может подсказать, чем убрать этого гада:
> http://dl.
> NOD32 не справляется, найти он его нашёл, а убить не может.
> Также как не может убить файл  tsinstall_4_0_4_0_b4.exe
> Всё остальное нашёл и убрал (их около 120-ти было).
> Заранее спасибо!


В файле >>>tsinstall_4_0_4_0_b4.exe/data012 обнаружен вирус Trojan.DownLoader.5289

----------


## Ego1st

SuperBrat что-то вы паозновато спохватились, за это время человек уже раз 10 винду снёс да поставил наверное=))

----------

